# Red Dun Or Buckskin Dun???



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What color was the sire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elysenw (Dec 30, 2012)

The sire was born a dun. His dorsal stripe faded and now he is like a buckskin dun. I uploade a picture of the sire.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The colt is bay dun the colt has dark ear tips and I would say not dunskin. Because dunskins have two dilution genes (cream and dun) they are very light and creamy. Here is mine when he was a 4 month old.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

elysenw said:


> The sire was born a dun. His dorsal stripe faded and now he is like a buckskin dun. I uploade a picture of the sire.


This is the color of your colt. This horse (the sire) is not a buckskin dun. He is a bay dun or bay + dun dilution. No cream gene for him to be a buckskin. A horse just can't turn into a buckskin they are born that way or not, he is a very typical bay dun horse.


Bay dun like I said is Bay + Dun
Buckskin is Bay + Cream
Buckskin Dun Bay + Dun + Cream


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The colt is a dun.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a bay dun to me, little too dark to be a buckskin dun in my opinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elysenw (Dec 30, 2012)

I know that colt is a dun! I just don't see how the dad is considered a bay dun? I thought bays were more red and darker then this stallion.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

The dun gene lightens the horse's base coat- that is why a red dun is lighter than a typical sorrel, and in the sire's case, why his body color would be lighter/faded looking compared to a typical bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

elysenw said:


> I know that colt is a dun! I just don't see how the dad is considered a bay dun? I thought bays were more red and darker then this stallion.


Dun is a dilution gene which can act on any base color. So take for instance your foal's dam. She is a red dun which a sorrel/chestnut + Dun. It dilutes the base color kinda like sorrel/chestnut + cream equals palomino or bay + cream equals buckskin. That why your foals sire has that lighter golden color it diluted the bay base. Make sense? If your foals sire was buckskin and dun he would be much lighter than that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Colt is bay dun

I would like to see another picture of his sire though. I can see a hint of leg barring, but that could be just a mishap on the front leg because I don't see much of a dorsal stripe from that picture, which makes me wonder if Dad is actually just a buckskin. Dorsal stripes don't "fade." Most foals are born with camouflage markings that look like dun markings, but fade after they shed their foal coat.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

the sire looks Buckskin to me not Dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The tone of his coat makes me say dun on the sire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the sire's dorsal stripe faded away after he grew up, then he isn't a dun. If he doesn't have a pronounced dorsal stripe typical of a dun horse, then he's likely a buckskin.

However, the foal is definitely a dun and judging from his color, I'd also say he's likely a bay dun.


----------



## elysenw (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any other pics of the stud?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

